# strona heyah pod linuksem

## rastman

Tylko mi nie dziala? Jak odpale IE przez wine, wszystko dziala okej. Chodzi o flasha? Witryna główna wchodzi ladnie, ale jak chce wejsc w jakis dzial, to laduje sie tlyko samo tlo.

----------

## kacper

u mnie to samo

----------

## klatecki

U mnie działa

mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0_beta1

----------

## one_and_only

Obstawiam, że wina flasha - taki sam problem na Firefoksie (3.0_beta1), Operze (9.50_beta2_p170) i Konquerorze. Flash zaś 9.0.60.0_beta100107. Choć widzę jest jakiś nowy - zaraz przetestuję.

----------

## sebas86

Chodzi o heyah.pl? Działa bez problemu. Zarówno pod FF 2.0.0.11 jak i pod O 9.24. Sprawdźcie czy macie dobrze wtyczkę flash zainstalowaną (chodzi głównie o dowiązania symboliczne, np. w /opt/firefox/plugins) i włączoną obsługę JS.

----------

## Pryka

wszystko chodzi bez problemu na najnowszym flashu

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## mistix

Ja ostatnim czasem nie zmieniałem flasha i wszystko działa normalnie ...

----------

## Belliash

uslugi -> probowka

dziala wam?

----------

## Pryka

pusta szara stronę mam

----------

## Belliash

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> pusta szara stronę mam

 

nie dawno pisales ze dziala ze zarzutu.... klamczuchu  :Wink: 

bo pod widnwosem dziala... a ta pusta, szara strona to flash  :Razz: 

----------

## Bialy

Ja tez mam pusta, szara strone... z mala czerwona lapa   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pryka

cała strona jest we flashu tylko problem jest z niektórymi elementami  :Razz: 

----------

## rastman

niech ktoś, komu to działa, poda swoją konfiguracje (przeglądarka + wersja flasha). Zaznaczam oczywiście, ze nie chodzi mi o to, czy dziala strona główna, tylko o podstrony..

----------

## Poe

korzystajac z tematu, czy ktos ma jeszcze w distfiles plik

```

flashplayer9_install_linux_100107.tar.gz

```

gdyz przy najnowszej wersji flasha (~amd64) nie mam dzwieku w animacjach czy youtubie, oraz fimy sie zacinają, przy poprzedniej wersji tego nie mialem. 

bylbym bardzo wdzieczny za podesłanie tego na maila ( <poe [at] gentoo [dot] pl> )albo gdzies na ftpa

----------

## c2p

@Poe: http://tinyload.com/ji5L4.

A strona Heyah.pl nigdy mi nie działała pod linuksem i dalej nie działa (tzn. nie wszystkie podstrony się otwierają).

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="-ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.115.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.5  0 kB
```

----------

## Poe

dziękuję  :Smile:  byc moze przyda sie na przyszlosc, bo cos pokombinowałem i ten flash zaczal dzialac...

eh, nie moge sie doczekac az w koncu flash linuksowy bedzie obslugiwal przeźroczystość....

----------

## wodzik

ja bym wolal zeby obslugiwal fulskrina ;] co prawda w takim youtub'ie jakos to rozwiazali, ale i tak musisz takie wideo ściagac od poczatku jak chcesz w srodku sie przerzucic na fullscreen

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## matiit

wodzik... u mni nie...

 mam najnowszego flasha z ~x86... daje na fullscreen i jest tak jak na windowsie.

----------

## rastman

no czyli dyskryminacja w pelni  :Wink: 

----------

